# Light problem



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I went out to my car and the following happened
Head lights come on
None of my running lights do
My headlights don't pop up
I check the fuse (Clearence Illumi) and it is fried
I replace it and it pops instantly
can't find out the problem.

Any help


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well I went out to my car and the following happened
> Head lights come on
> None of my running lights do
> My headlights don't pop up
> ...



So the pop-up fuse is fried? One of the motors has gone to ground then. Probably the last time it closed. Time to start checking wiring.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

one of the headlight motors? That's wierd
I raised them manually when I put in the fuse they went down no problem
when you turn the parking lights on they don't raiise
But when I just tried to turn on the parking lights it poped


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> one of the headlight motors? That's wierd
> I raised them manually when I put in the fuse they went down no problem
> when you turn the parking lights on they don't raiise
> But when I just tried to turn on the parking lights it poped



OK , so the headlight popup fuse pops when you turn on the parking lights and nothing else? That's kinda odd. I thought the marker lights had their own circuit. I'd pull out all the parking/marker lights and examine the sockets and wiring then. Might be perhaps you have water in one of them , I dunno.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

alright I found out what the problem was. At the back of the car there was a splice and a harness for something well the connector was touching the body. I cleaned it up and taped it now the problem is solved


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> alright I found out what the problem was. At the back of the car there was a splice and a harness for something well the connector was touching the body. I cleaned it up and taped it now the problem is solved



Nice. :cheers: Sorry I wasn't much help to you.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Just burn it to the ground dude!!! FIRE FIRE FIRE FIRE


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Just burn it to the ground dude!!! FIRE FIRE FIRE FIRE


 
Beavis and Butthead on early today?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hehe I am buying a 92 300ZXTT here pretty soon 3500 bucks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Hehe I am buying a 92 300ZXTT here pretty soon 3500 bucks


Wow , that's about how much I paid for the 85. Basket case? They're about $10,000 usually , even for the 90-92s


----------

